# How Much Do Ghost Shrimp Eat?



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

I've got 2 ghost shrimp in with my Betta right now. I haven't been feeding them anything, they've been munching on whatever's stuck in the gravel and the plants I think. Yesterday, one swam up to the top, so I dropped a small bloodworm in for him. He grabbed it and managed to take it over to the heater cord and pull it down with him. It was a little bit hilarious, because these bloodworms float really well, and the shrimp is pretty buoyant itself, so it kept swimming an inch or two down and then getting popped back up to the surface by the food. By the time he was done with it, his little brown belly was like 3 times its original size. His sides didn't look bloated, but he's see-through and you could see his gut. He's been active and it didn't look like the big meal hurt him at all... Anyway, should I make it a point to feed them a little bit of bloodworm or are they able to find enough food at the bottom of the tank to sustain themselves? I haven't seen the other one eat ever, but he's just as happy and active as the well-fed one.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

ghost shrimp are as close to maintainece free as you can get. as long as your betta poops they will be finding stuff to eat. plus if your betta is anywhere near as messy as some of mine are there will be plenty of scraps for them to get at. you can feed them bloodworms or other food from time to time if you worry about them getting enough food or if you just want to enjoy what happens lol


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I also have 2 Ghosties in my tank, for the most part they are fine with what they find in the gravel. Maybe once or twice a week I purposely sink a couple pellets for the shrimp and plants in my tank. 

Just keep an eye on them if you decide to sink pellets. If the pellets are still there the after a day or two then they don't need the extra food, if it isn't then they might.


----------

